# Feedback on 1st bathroom tile job



## danny7633 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is my first tile job. Let me know how I did :whistling



Thanks


----------



## danny7633 (Aug 13, 2010)

more pics


----------



## danny7633 (Aug 13, 2010)

if any pics are hazy its because they were work in progess pics during cleanup. This floor included a new 1/2" plywood subfloor. I have never done this before


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Directly on 1/2" plywood? Was the plywood over another subfloor?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tiling over the plywood, especially in a bathroom was a bad idea.

You need more of a gap around the perimeter. When that ply starts to expand, no gap = popping tile.


----------



## danny7633 (Aug 13, 2010)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Directly on 1/2" plywood? Was the plywood over another subfloor?


Plywood was atop another subfloor


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

danny7633 said:


> if any pics are hazy its because they were work in progess pics during cleanup. This floor included a new 1/2" plywood subfloor. *I have never done this before*


:whistling


----------



## danny7633 (Aug 13, 2010)

JumboJack said:


> :whistling


??:blink:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

danny7633 said:


> Plywood was atop another subfloor





danny7633 said:


> ??:blink:


:blink:


----------



## danny7633 (Aug 13, 2010)

I did not build the house. I replaced 1/2" sub floor that was existing. There was also another floor beneath it. The adjoined rooms have hardwood perhaps they raised this bathroom to make it level?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

danny7633 said:


> I did not build the house. I replaced 1/2" sub floor that was existing. There was also another floor beneath it. The adjoined rooms have hardwood perhaps they raised this bathroom to make it level?


You should have used 1/2" CBU if you were matching adjacent floor heights.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

So did you or did you not adhere the tile directly to the plywood?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

as much as I hate this word DITRA DITRA.........would have been better than tiling over plywood. the tile it self looks good. What kind thinset did you use?????


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> So did you or did you not adhere the tile directly to the plywood?


Nevermind - I just noticed the plywood in one of the pictures.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> So did you or did you not adhere the tile directly to the plywood?



Yes he did. Look at the first pic, left side of tub wall.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Nevermind - I just noticed the plywood in one of the pictures.



OK, I'll now nevermind :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> as much as I hate this word DITRA DITRA.........would have been better than tiling over plywood. the tile it self looks good. What kind thinset did you use?????


Don't be such a hater!

If he needed to match for height, he would have had to of used Ditra-XL. I have no issue with the extra layer of ply. That's a good thing. But he sure needed something else covering it. Hydro Ban?????? :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> :whistling





danny7633 said:


> ??:blink:





JumboJack said:


> :blink:


 :w00t::laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

hydro ban would not have worked my friend. Hey I dont hate the ornage I am just hooked on the blue.............


but in a seriours note on the tile and cuts he did pretty good. Noone is perfect. maybe this is a friday the 13 th prank and he really put down something over the plywood


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

oh boy...is that SYP ply?


----------

